# Royal Suites at Atlantic Palace



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 7, 2006)

I see a lot of post for the Fairfield, but none for the Royal Suites at Atlantic Place.  Is this a new one RCI has added recently?  I like the location better than the Fairfield, and there are some good reviews on tripadvisor.com, but wondering what this community thinks.


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry - this is in Atlantic City, NJ.


----------



## KenK (Mar 7, 2006)

There are both positive and negative reviews on the TUG Review site...you need to be a member to see the reviews.

The Fairfield is a conversion from a full time condo (Tanan Tower).  They recently did some refurb work and made it a T/S.  They do charge a parking fee.  These rooms S/B fresh and new....but I think many went with higher expectations, and felt let down...or...the FF hasn't gotten its act together yet.  

The Royal Suites at the Atlantic Palace is a hotel conversion to some T/S units. I have forgoten the original hotel name...but it wasn't a top one.  My friend went to a sales presentation several years ago, and would not stay overnight (He felt it was terrible).  BUT...several tuggers have reported their rooms were fine...just a bit small. 

In either case, many felt uncomfortable returning to their rooms in the late evening.  If you have been to AC, you know that 20+ years of casino revenue has done little to help the areas just blocks from the major casinos.

But...knowing that...I think you might be happy in either one....don't expect the Westin or Ritz Carlton....and don't believe most of the pixs you see from the companies.


----------



## grest (Mar 8, 2006)

Twice we stayed in a large one bedroom unit at Royal Suites at Atlantic Palace, and liked it very much.  
We also saw the studios, and would not have stayed in those very small units.
Connie


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 9, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> There are both positive and negative reviews on the TUG Review site...you need to be a member to see the reviews.




Interesting - I did not know I was not seeing anything.  This is a very valuable site - how do I become a member?


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Atlantic City isn't the nicest place, but really once it gets very late in the evening, everything except the boardwalk is pretty much shut down anyway.
I've never had the slightest problem on the boardwalk late at night, and the Palace is right on the boardwalk.

Can't offer anything about the T/S itself, other than it's location, which is fantastic.  Right smack in the middle of everything.


----------



## KenK (Mar 9, 2006)

runlikeanantelope said:
			
		

> Interesting - I did not know I was not seeing anything.  This is a very valuable site - how do I become a member?



Check Here:

http://www.tug2.net/tug-pr.html

Aldo:
   You are mostly right about staying on the boardwalk.....but the Fairfield is almost two blocks off the B'walk.   This has been a serious negative for many of the visitors.   When first discussed about the development of the FF Resort from the Tanen Condo, an idea was discussed the a walkway (skyway bridge) would connect the T/S with one of the nearby casinos.....I think Resorts or Trump.  It appears that was too costly (but they don't feel the sale price of a unit for a week is too costly).

If that skyway walk was completed, it would have connected Resorts, Trump, and Showboat with no need to ever exit out into the fresh air. (Or the dark streets)


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

I didn't realize the Fairfield was two blocks off the boardwalk, I don't T/S in Atlantic City...a weekend once a year suits me fine.

Generally, I stay in a hotel up on Pacific Street.  Pacific Street is pretty safe at night, too, it's well lit and lots of people about.

But even that one block between the Boardwalk and Pacific is scary, and best traversed via the Frontier Casino, or through the skywalk and the Sands.  I'm 6'3", 220lbs, a former Marine who keeps himself fit, and even I'm a bit intimidated by that one block at night.  Too many bums, and worse, lots of people appear to be whacked out of their minds on God knows what sort of dope...unpredicable and scary.

I can certainly imagine that many people would be completely, and rightly, afraid to traverse two blocks off the Boardwalk at night. 

What were these people thinking?


----------



## wackymother (Mar 9, 2006)

When you leave the front door of the Fairfield, you can just walk across the extremely well-lit street to the side door of Resorts International. Then you can walk inside the casinos to the Trump Taj Mahal and then on to the Showboat. You might be able to stay inside and walk farther, but we didn't, because we were aiming for the Showboat. 

We did this with our three children, ages 15, 11, and 6, at night. Crossing the street to get to Resorts wasn't particularly delightful, but I didn't really think it was particularly hairy with the five of us all together. I wouldn't love it alone, and I wouldn't let the kids do it alone, and I wouldn't want my DH to do it alone, but in a group, it's okay.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry,
  I just looked it up on Mapquest and now I agree with Wackymother.  The Fairfield is on Pacific Ave..  Following her footsteps should be safe and problem free.
Plus, it's closer to the inexpensive diners and restaurants over on Atlantic for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## GKK (Mar 11, 2006)

We stayed at the Atlantic Palace last year the end of March , in a 1 bedroom. We were very pleased with our unit. We had a huge window in living room and bedroom, we could see the ocean, boardwalk and all the casinos and hotels. It was beautiful with all the lights at night. Bathroom was very large with jacuzzi and seperate shower.
This resort is right on the boardwalk. We would return from the casinos very late and did not have any problems, their were not very many people on the boardwalk at this time. I'm sure in summer their is alot more activity late into the night.
GK


----------

